# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  The Ashworth Parents

## Chris_2k11

Have they actually ever appeared in an episode apart from the one where they first arrived?  :Confused:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeltigger

They have but they have not- they come and go but they have not been in it for a long time and sometimes i wonder why Hollyoaks had that new family but than i am glad that Hannah is not on my screen

----------


## Katy

i dont think they have actually. we have heard references such as "mums asleep" and "dads at work" and apart from them walking in and out of the kitchen i dont think we have. Oh well i didnt think they were any good anyway.

----------


## Angeltigger

the mum was working on her course at the kitchen table when Ryns started college

----------


## Chloe O'brien

i think they are just trying to introduce the family one at a time rather than them all appearing on screen at once

----------


## Katy

i know what you mean it probably is better that way. a bit like they did with the Owens. They introduced Mum nicole and Russ, then Sam then the dad. Hopefully when they are introduced they will be a bit better than the kids.

----------


## Angeltigger

But that family never seem to be on, sometimes i wonder what they are there for and they are not on the credits or ryns is

----------


## DancingQueen

i just want to see Rhys he is gorgeous

----------


## Angeltigger

did i say he was not

----------


## Angeltigger

Yeah i know what you mean

----------


## di marco

> But that family never seem to be on, sometimes i wonder what they are there for and they are not on the credits or ryns is


ive seen them on the credits

----------


## Angeltigger

They are not on the main ones

----------


## di marco

> They are not on the main ones


what do you mean the main ones?

----------


## Chris_2k11

Oh my god, can you believe that the parents have still failed to make an appearance since the day they arrived!  :EEK!:  It's absolutely ridiculous, and totally unrealistic!   :Moonie:  I made this thread nearly a month ago, and we *still* haven't seen them!!   :EEK!:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Lol:

----------


## Angeltigger

> what do you mean the main ones?


You know the credits- they have the top ones and than there are the ones underneath well the one underneath don't get seen very much

----------


## Angeltigger

> Oh my god, can you believe that the parents have still failed to make an appearance since the day they arrived!  It's absolutely ridiculous, and totally unrealistic!   I made this thread nearly a month ago, and we *still* haven't seen them!!


 that becasue they don't have a storyline. as rhy(sp) have not been on it in a long time. as hollyoaks is doing the storyline of justin

----------


## di marco

> You know the credits- they have the top ones and than there are the ones underneath well the one underneath don't get seen very much


oh you mean the opening titles? i thought you meant the credits as in when they say who was on the epi. ive seen rhys in one of them, but not everyones on them anyway

----------


## di marco

> Oh my god, can you believe that the parents have still failed to make an appearance since the day they arrived!  It's absolutely ridiculous, and totally unrealistic!   I made this thread nearly a month ago, and we *still* haven't seen them!!


i know its so stupid, they may not have a story but they could be in it briefly!

----------


## Chris_2k11

*Mrs Ashworth made an appearance tonight!!!!!!!!  *faints of shock!!!**  :EEK!:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Debs

> *Mrs Ashworth made an appearance tonight!!!!!!!!  *faints of shock!!!**


 
 :Rotfl:   omg i saw it on e4 yesterday but must have missed her before when she been in it xoz i was thinking who the hell is she??

----------


## di marco

> *Mrs Ashworth made an appearance tonight!!!!!!!!  *faints of shock!!!**


i missed tonights, damn it i missed the lesser spotted mrs ashworth lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i missed tonights, damn it i missed the lesser spotted mrs ashworth lol!


Don't worry di marco, I don't even think she spoke one word! She was just sort of... erm... stood there like an orniment!   :Rotfl:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Debs

she did mutter something didnt she!!!

although i didnt take much notice i was just thinking who the hell are you and what the hell is going on with your over bleached hair???

----------


## di marco

> Don't worry di marco, I don't even think she spoke one word! She was just sort of... erm... stood there like an orniment!


phew, i didnt miss much then, you had me all panicky there for a sec lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> although i didnt take much notice i was just thinking who the hell are you and what the hell is going on with your over bleached hair???


lol!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Chris_2k11

> she did mutter something didnt she!!!
> 
> although i didnt take much notice i was just thinking who the hell are you and what the hell is going on with your over bleached hair???


lmao debs   :Lol:

----------


## Debs

and she cant act! where did they get her?

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and she cant act! where did they get her?


Where did they get the whole family more like!   :Lol:

----------


## Debs

> Where did they get the whole family more like!


lmao! rubbishactors r us!!!

----------


## di marco

> lmao! rubbishactors r us!!!


lol! i think they went on a shopping spree there when they got all the new actors!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Debs

LOL oh yeah i agree they all pretty bad

----------


## Katy

what an appearence. 

Which ones mrs AShworth again ?????????????

Oh my word hollyoaks need to kill this family off immediatly waht about a gas leak and the all die, except for Rhys.

----------


## di marco

> what an appearence. 
> 
> Which ones mrs AShworth again ?????????????
> 
> Oh my word hollyoaks need to kill this family off immediatly waht about a gas leak and the all die, except for Rhys.


oooo a gas leak sounds good! but they should kill rhys too!

----------


## Katy

i want to know what is with the weird cousin fletch is it?. does he not have his own house. It would be great to have parents like that though. you would get away with anything as they dont really exist.

----------


## di marco

> i want to know what is with the weird cousin fletch is it?. does he not have his own house. It would be great to have parents like that though. you would get away with anything as they dont really exist.


lol parents that dont exist im liking the idea!  :Smile:  i dont know thats what i thought, i mean why would fletch move schools just cos the others did?

----------


## Katy

he obviously doesnt have parents either. Its probably something to do with there genetics.

----------


## di marco

> he obviously doesnt have parents either. Its probably something to do with there genetics.


yeh obviously, theyre some sort of human subspecies, like you have single parent families they are invisible parent families lol!

----------


## Chris_2k11

:EEK!:  *Mr AND Mrs Ashworth BOTH made an appearance tonight!!!!!   *faints!**  :EEK!:   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

> *Mr AND Mrs Ashworth BOTH made an appearance tonight!!!!!   *faints!**


i know lol i was like oh looks its the parents! whats with the mum though, she cant act at all!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> i know lol i was like oh looks its the parents! whats with the mum though, she cant act at all!


I know she's well weird! lol!

----------


## di marco

> I know she's well weird! lol!


her voice was so annoying and she had the most crap facial expression ive ever seen! i thought hannah and josh were bad but they look good compared to her!

----------


## Angeltigger

well it looks like i missed some good parts of hollyoaks, That house seem to have everyone in it

----------


## Chris_2k11

When is this family ever going to get a storyline? They must have been in it about 3 months now, and still nothing!!

----------


## di marco

> When is this family ever going to get a storyline? They must have been in it about 3 months now, and still nothing!!


and the parents have disappeared again!

----------


## Chris_2k11

> and the parents have disappeared again!


I know! It's so stupid   :Nono:  lol

----------


## Angeltigger

*And do you actually want them to be on- when they do come on if they ever do you chris will be moaning about we should get them off our televisions*

----------


## di marco

> *And do you actually want them to be on- when they do come on if they ever do you chris will be moaning about we should get them off our televisions*


thats cos theyre pathetic and when theyre on there they have nothing to do!

----------


## Angeltigger

> thats cos theyre pathetic and when theyre on there they have nothing to do!


*So do you want them on your screen or not*

----------


## di marco

> *So do you want them on your screen or not*


at the moment no cos they are boring everytime they are on there, but you cant introduce a family and then not show them cos thats stupid

----------


## Angeltigger

> at the moment no cos they are boring everytime they are on there, but you cant introduce a family and then not show them cos thats stupid


*That casue hollyoaks does not finish what they started- the bring the family in- than they stop (maybe they heard we don't like them) now they have moved on to claire and max serect dating*

----------


## Katy

they need a good storyline. I remember te Burton parents were pretty quiet when tey arrived and so was Rob and CArrie owen. I think they just need a story.

----------


## di marco

> *That casue hollyoaks does not finish what they started- the bring the family in- than they stop (maybe they heard we don't like them) now they have moved on to claire and max serect dating*


id much rather watch that, i like max!  :Smile:

----------


## Angeltigger

i never said you never i was just saying

----------


## Chris_2k11

> *And do you actually want them to be on- when they do come on if they ever do you chris will be moaning about we should get them off our televisions*


I certainly won't be moaning if they're on our screens in a *decent storyline* and not silly comedy rubbish which they're usually involved in.

----------


## x Amby x

they're hardly in it!

----------


## Katy

i know, i am changing my mind towards Hanah, i am begining to like he. I hate the way they have not been introduced its like there spare parts.

----------


## Angeltigger

that family has seem to disappear

----------

